# what is the easiest way to kill cypress mulch bugs?



## preston897 (Mar 25, 2010)

i have heard of baking it. but to bake the amount of substrate to fill a 6x3 ft inclosure with 11in of substrate seems like it would be difficult. i have also heard of using de-lousing spray. what methods do you guys use? do i just need to suck it up and spend a day baking all that mulch?


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I know of baking it or letting it sit in steaming hot water or freezing it....those are the ones that I know of....of microwaving it and then the baking...what kind of bugs are they? Little white ones?


----------



## preston897 (Mar 25, 2010)

yea its just those little bugs that you get in it. last time i put it in my snakes cages they were in there. they didnt do anything to the snakes but i dont like them. so when i get all the cypress mulch im going to need i just need to figure out an easy way to kill them. if i bake them just throw it in the oven for like a minute at 350?


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 25, 2010)

I had this same problem and I hated it. I eventually got rid of all the cypress and went ot eco earth instead. I ended up having the same issue. This time i baked all the eco earth at 350 and all the other object I have in the tank at 350 as well. Then I did a massive cleaning job on the enclosure itself. That is the main thing. You can back all the substrate, but if you don't do a good clean job on the tank it will come back.


----------

